# FR: aimer + le/la / les X - singulier / pluriel



## Berbi

Bonjours!

I have a small question.

"aimer + le/la + qch" means "like qch", n'est pas?
Then what does "aimer + les + qch(pluriel)" mean?
The same? Does it make sense?
When should I use singulier or pluriel?

Example: Je aime le chien. = Je aimes les chiens. ? (means "I like dogs."?)

Merci beaucoup!!!

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is about the choice between the singular and the plural after _aimer_. See also the following thread in the Français Seulement forum: aimer la/les tomate(s), le/les chocolat(s), etc. - singulier / pluriel. If you have a question about the choice between the definite and indefinite articles, please post it in FR: aimer les/des X - article défini / indéfini.


----------



## Dolchevitka

I would say "J'aime les chiens" to express love to all dogs in general and "J'aime le chien" 
talking about a particular dog (your own dog, for example).
Correct me, if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## Charlie76

Hum I'm afraid that "j'aime le chien" looks like "j'aime le boeuf". I mean it would say that you like the meat of the dog... 
I agree with Dolchevitka: "j'aime les chiens" express a general love for dogs.
and to talk about a particular dog "j'aime ce chien" "j'aime le chien des voisins" etc...

I think that the most common use would be "j'aime bien ce chien" for a particular Dog you like.


----------



## WordRef1

To add to the others, I think you might be a little confused. Aimer is a verb like any other. The singular or plural is the noun (le chien or les chiens) and has nothing to do with the verb. It's "j'aime" either way. There is no "je aimes".


----------



## tilt

The difference between the singular and the plural forms generally makes sense, even if it's difficult to find a general rule to explain this. According to the context, one or the other could be more idiomatic, regardless to any grammatical logic.

This thread (in French) might help you, as it deals with this question.


----------



## janpol

j'aime la viande = toutes les viandes
je ne trouve pas vraiment de situations qui justifient que je dise "j'aime les viandes" sans rien ajouter ("j'aime les viandes saignantes/rouges/rassises....." mais le sens serait le même avec "la")
j'aime les gâteaux, j'aime le gâteau que tu as apporté
j'aime la pâtisserie = j'aime les pâtisseries
j'aime le café (la boisson), j'aime les cafés (les bars !), j'aime tous les cafés (celui de Colombie, celui d'Indonésie, celui du Yémen etc...) ​


----------



## sean connerie

Is it true that "J'aime les chiens." means "I like dogs." but "J'aime le chien." means "I love dog meat."?


----------



## Maître Capello

The meaning of _j'aime le chien_ is actually ambiguous and depends on context. If you're talking about a specific dog, it means, "I love the dog," even more so as we don't eat dogs – at least in any of the French-speaking countries I know! 

But it would be more common with, e.g., horses, as we do eat horse meat:

_J'aime les chevaux._ = I like horses.
_J'aime le cheval. = J'aime la viande de cheval._ = I like horse meat.


----------



## jekoh

_J'aime le cheval_ is still not very likely to mean _J'aime la viande de cheval_ but rather _J'aime faire du cheval _= I like horse riding.


----------



## Maître Capello

That's indeed another possible meaning. But the proper meaning really depends on context. If you're in a restaurant, chances are you're talking about the meat, not the sport. 

It may also be a cultural thing as some people rarely eat horse meat. I believe horse meat is much more common in Switzerland than in France.


----------



## jekoh

In France, the overwhelming majority never eat horse meat. Even in a restaurant, talking about the sport is more likely.


----------



## Maître Capello

All right, but it works with *fish*, even in France, doesn't it? 

_J'aime les poissons._ = I'm fond of fishes. I like watching fish swimming in a tank.​_J'aime le poisson._ = I like fish. I like eating fish.​
Back to the difference between the singular and plural, I feel like the plural is typically used when you like the person, animal or thing itself whereas the singular is used when you like doing something with them.

_J'aime les femmes._ = I like women.​_J'aime les chevaux._ = I like horses. I'm fond of horses.​_J'aime les voitures._ = I like cars. I'm fond of cars.​​_J'aime le cheval._ = I like horse riding. / I like horse meat.​_J'aime la voiture._ = I like traveling by car.​_J'aime le sport._ = I like sports. I like doing sports.​
With food there is usually only a little nuance, the singular suggesting a mass noun and the plural distinct items.

_J'aime le(s) chou(x)._ = I like cabbage.​_J'aime les/l'artichaut(s)._ = I like artichoke.​_J'aime le(s) concombre(s)_ = I like cucumber.​
Note however that some kinds of food are only used in the singular or in the plural. For example:

_J'aime les épinards._ = I like spinach.​_J'aime le thon._ = I like tuna.​


----------



## AH92

What about "J'aime le canard" vs "J'aime les canards"?
I know _canard_ means _duck_.


----------



## RedSPINE

J'aime le canard = I like duck meat.
J'aime les canards = I like ducks ( living ones )


----------



## gouro

Bonsoir.
On dit :
J'aime le voyage

Ou

J'aime les voyages.

Je sais qu'on dit " j'aime les fruits" car le fruit est un nom comptable mais pour le voyage, j'ai un gros doute.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

On n'utilise dans ce cas que le pluriel : _J'aime le*s* voyage*s*_.


----------



## gouro

Merci beaucoup

Et dans ce contexte, le pluriel ou le singulier ?
- Cela donne envie de s'y rendre, mais il faut aimer le voyage.
- Cela donne envie de s'y rendre, mais il faut aimer les voyages.


----------



## olivier68

- il faut aimer les voyages
- il faut aimer voyager


----------



## Locape

'Le voyage' au singulier peut signifier 'le trajet', et 'les voyages' les destinations ou le fait de voyager.


janpol said:


> j'aime la pâtisserie = j'aime les pâtisseries


Je dirais que 'jaime la pâtisserie' peut aussi avoir le sens de 'jaime faire de la pâtisserie'.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour Locape. Merci beaucoup. Mais vous savez, c'est encore un peu compliqué pour moi. À chaque fois que je réfléchis, je trouve des exceptions. Y a-t-il une règle ?

Pour le sport, on dit :

J'aime le sport ou j'aime les sports ?

Je vois qu'il y a différents types de sports.
Ce n'est pas facile, merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## olivier68

Les deux sont possibles :

- j'aime le sport = j'aime le sport _en général, tous les sports
-_ j'aime les sports : implicitement, ce sont certains sports. Il manque une qualification.
   ---> j'aime les sports nautiques (par exemple)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de règle(s). C'est plutôt l'usage qui s'applique.


----------

